# 480 Radiator



## KingOfKings (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo ich habe eine einfache frage und brauche euren rat und euer wissen dafür, es dreht sich um folgendes zurzeit verwende ich einen MO-RA2 Radiator extern mit 6 bestückten Lüftern . Und meine frage ist ob es auch ein 480 oder 2x480 tun würden mit folgender Hardware konfig die gekühlt werden soll:

CPU: i7 4770k 
GPU: 2x Radeon R9 290x

Mainbord soll eventuell mitgekühlt werden Speicher und Festplatte sollen nicht mitgekühlt werden da es blödsinn wäre diese mitzukühlen da ich nur sehr wenig OC bertreiben werden die Grafikkarten sollen auf standart laufen und den CPU nur auf 4,0 ghz übertraken.

Was meint ihr ???


----------



## Research (15. Januar 2014)

Pro 10Watt ein 120ernon-Slim Radi.


----------



## KingOfKings (15. Januar 2014)

Das heißt wenn ich den CPU und die 2xR9 290x kühlen will also diese  sachen sollen auf jeden fall gekühlt werden und das Mainboard optional  und nehmen wir mal an das ich CPU, GPU, und das Board küheln will reich 1  480 Radiator aus oder sollte ich mir lieber 2 davon kaufen oder lieber  beim MO-RA  bleiben der auch noch voll bestückt werden würde


----------



## Ryle (15. Januar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Pro 10Watt ein 120ernon-Slim Radi.


Nach der Rechnung bräuchte man aber ein großes Zimmer 

Bleib beim MO-RA, der bringt auch mehr als 2 480er.


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Januar 2014)

Die Frage ist immer, wie leise das ganze (vor allem unter Last) sein soll.
Grundsätzlich wäre der Austausch des MoRa's durch einen 480er ein deutlicher Rückschritt.
Mit dem 480er müsstest du die Lüfter gerade unter Last schon recht schnell drehen lassen um die ~600W abführen zu können. Die oben genannten 100W pro 120er Radiator eignen sich als grober Rechenwert, wenn es sich auch unter Last in erträglichen Rahmen halten lassen soll.

Ich würde bei dem MoRa bleiben und gegebenfalls die Lüfteranzahl sogar noch erhöhen.

Bei zwei 480er Radiatoren sieht das ganze wieder anders aus. Die würden dicke reichen. Nur stellt sich da eben die Frage, warum man einen MoRa weggibt und dafür 2*480 holt, die in Summe fast genausoviel Fläche bereitstellen. Intern werden die ja sowieso nicht verbaut.... oder?

Fazit:
- ein 480er reicht bei schnell drehenden Lüftern aus (das müssen aber vermutlich welche sein, die bis 2000UpM drehen)
- zwei 480er reichen, bieten aber (in etwa) das gleiche wie ein MoRa... also warum tauschen?


----------



## KingOfKings (15. Januar 2014)

Also die 2 480er würden intern verbaut werden in einem Corsair 900D und wieso tauschen ? Weil ich am überlegen bin ob das gehäuse clean sein soll sprich es soll sich alles intern befinden AGB, Radi, Pumpe...usw oder ob ich den MO-RA2 an meine hauswand hänge dafür aber kabel für die Lüfter nach draußen führen müsste und natürlich auch die schläuche. Deswegen meine fragen was mehr sinn macht ob 1 480er intern oder 2 480er inter oder ein MO-RA an der hauswand ???


----------



## Pixekgod (15. Januar 2014)

von der kühlleistung bring der MO-RA 
aber wen es dir um die Optik geht das musst du wissen


----------



## KingOfKings (15. Januar 2014)

Also kann man sagen das ein MO-RA egal in welcher version ob 2 oder 3 mit einer vollbestückten lüfteranzahl von 9 120mm lüftern besser ist als 2x480 auch mit voll bestückten lüftern ??


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Januar 2014)

Kurz gesagt:
Ja, höchstwahrscheinlich ist ein externer MoRa in Vollbestückung effektiver als zwei voll bestückte 480er. Zum einen hat der MoRa per se schon mal mehr Fläche, zum anderen ist bei internen Radiatoren immer das "Problem", dass entweder beide reinblasen müssen (zwei mal kühle Außenluft) oder ein Radiator mit der wärmeren Luft des anderen Radiators arbeiten muss und somit deutlich an Kühlleistung verliert.

Willst du den Radiator außen an der Hauswand anbringen? Von der Kühlleistung vermutlich top, allerdings musst du von Spätherbst bis Frühling deine Schläuche im Inneren unter Umständen isolieren, damit sich kein Kondenswasser bildet.


----------



## KingOfKings (15. Januar 2014)

Also nicht aussen an die hauswand sondern innen an die zimmerwand habe mich etwas blöd ausgedrückt. Obwohl soviel mehr fläche hat ja der MO-RA dann auch nicht weil wenn man 2x480 hat sind das ja 960 und er MO-RA hat 1080 so zu sagen nur einen lüferplatz mehr ?


----------



## Thoriig (16. Januar 2014)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Also nicht aussen an die hauswand sondern innen an die zimmerwand habe mich etwas blöd ausgedrückt. Obwohl soviel mehr fläche hat ja der MO-RA dann auch nicht weil wenn man 2x480 hat sind das ja 960 und er MO-RA hat 1080 so zu sagen nur einen lüferplatz mehr ?


 

Hi,

der Mora hat einen 120er mehr Kühlfläche. Merken tut man das nicht bei diesem Vergleich. Die Kühlung steigt ja nicht propertional zur Kühlfläche. andere Faktoren limitieren. Zb kann man eine CPU nicht endlos übertakten, irgendwann schafft es z.B auch der beste Kühler nicht mehr, die Abwärme schnell genug zu transportieren.


Ich würde die interne Lösung nehmen.


----------



## KingOfKings (16. Januar 2014)

@Thoriig Mit welcher begründung würdest du dich für die interne variante von 2 480 Radiatoren gegen denn MO-RA stellen. Kann man den MO-RA und die 2 480 also 2 Quad Radiatoren mit langsamdrehnden lüftern betreiben ?


----------



## Thoriig (16. Januar 2014)

Die mehrleistung des Mora fällt zu gering aus um eine externe Lösung in Kauf zu nehmen. Wir sprechen von 120x120 Kühlfläche unterschied bei der Frage ob 8x 120 oder 9x 120 besser sind.

Wenn du eine externe Lösung nehmen willst und eine sehr sehr leise, dann würde ich eher zu einem 420er Mora3 mit 18 140ern greifen. Das wäre auch ein verlockendes Projekt :>

Ich finde die NB Lüfter sind sehr gut. Hatte bis dato die PL2 im einsatz, nun die neuen eLoop, die tatsächlich leiser bei selber RPM.


----------



## KingOfKings (16. Januar 2014)

Und wenn ich 2x480 nehme diese intern einbaue in verbindung mit den eLoop lüftern die ich schon ins auge gefasst habe nehme das ich diese auf geriger drezahl laufen lasse, und so kein problem damit habe einen 4770k und 2xR9 290x 
+eventuell das mainboard was aber noch nicht sicher ist. Würdet ihr eine mainboard kühlung bejan oder verneinen ?


----------



## Joselman (16. Januar 2014)

Für die 4,0 Ghz ist das absolut nicht nötig.


----------



## KingOfKings (16. Januar 2014)

Das heißt das ich mit einer reinen CPU + GPU Kühlung gut fahren würde wenn ich kein großes OC betreiben möchte ?


----------



## Thoriig (16. Januar 2014)

ohne oc kommst du ca auf 600 watt abwärme. lese dir das mal durch und deine frage ist selbsterklärt 

480er Roundup

wie gesagt ich kann die eloop sehr empfehlen. habe 8 stück lautlos (unter 800 rpm) bei mir laufen. habe zwar nur eine 290 und ein 4770 , aber cpu@4.5 und die 290 auf 1150 mhz laufen.

mehr bekomme ich aktuell nicht aus der hardware. und an der kühlung liegt das nicht.


----------



## KingOfKings (16. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir mal das Roundup mal durchgelesen und ich denke ich werde mir einen MO-RA3 holen und den an die wand hängen, 9 eLoop lüfter drauf alle geregelt und dann passt das denke ich mal.

Oder doch 2 480 das is garnicht so einfach rauszufinden


----------



## Kurry (17. Januar 2014)

Ein 900D ohne Radiatoren sieht nicht aus. Ich würde mir wohl ein kleines, schickes Case kaufen und den Mora 2 da dran hängen, wenn ich in deiner aktuellen Situation wäre.


----------



## oelkanne (17. Januar 2014)

Also...ich hab 2 480 Slim intern verbaut und nen Mora 3 extern...gekühlt wird CPU+2 GPU+RAM+SpaWa des MB....eingestellt ist es so das der Mora ab 38°C anfängt zu arbeiten ansonsten is das Teil passiv...nach 2 Stunden BF4 spielens hab ich eine Wassertemperatur von max 34°C im höchstfall gehabt...

Ich persönlich rüste dann im Sommer auf nen Monsta im Keller und nen Watercool 480 im Deckel auf...Der Mora soll dann nur wenns nötig ist angeschlossen werden....So mal als Besipiel....

Lüfter fürn 9*120 Mora kannste auch Bitfenix nehmen...sind sehr leise und gut zu Steuern. Aber nicht diese Pro Version...

PS: Lüfterleistung wir meiner Meinung nach etwas Überbewertet ... denn sobald du einen Luftzug am Raditor hast wird die entstandene Wärme auch abtransportiert...es müssen also nicht die teuren eloop´s sein...!!!


----------



## KingOfKings (17. Januar 2014)

@oelkanne Wie hast du es geschafft das der MO-RA3 erst aber einer bestimmten temp anfängt zu laufen ? Hast du mal aktuelle bilder von deinem system ? Gut die eloops sehen aber geil aus in verbindung mit dem MO-RA3 360 Pro, wie hast du die einzellnen komponenten verbunden in welcher reihenfolge ?


----------



## oelkanne (17. Januar 2014)

Aquaero 5 zur Steuerung des ganzen 

AGB>PUMPEN>RADI1>MB>CPU>RAM>GPU>RADI2>MORA

http://abload.de/img/dscn05371rtzt4.jpg

Bin aber ned fertig!! Nexte Planung ist Das mit den Plexirohren zu versuchen...

http://abload.de/img/dscn05291h9yum.jpg


----------



## KingOfKings (17. Januar 2014)

Auf dem 2 bild sind so 2 Potis und eine art Mikrofonstecker sind das die kabel von den lüfter des MO-RA's ? Oder wie hast du das mit den Lüftern gemacht ?


----------



## oelkanne (17. Januar 2014)

Jupp das sind XLR Stecker die man recht billig bekommt und die lüfterkabel vom mora zusammen stecken/ löten kann. Dann is der Mora schnell abgeklemmt. Und die anderen dinger sind Koolance Schnelltrennis. 2 mit Schott am Gehäuse und 2 am Mora selber. Die am Mora sind ned notwendig. 1 paar reicht vollkommen aus aber so kann ich die schläuche ausm kreislauf trennen ohne wasser lassen zu müssen.


----------



## KingOfKings (17. Januar 2014)

Kannst du mir von dem XLR und den 2 schnell verbindern mal links geben von nem shop


----------



## oelkanne (17. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich daheim bin...bzw...morgen.reichts auch noch? Weil bin auf spätschicht und erst um 23.30 wieder daheim.


----------



## KingOfKings (17. Januar 2014)

Jaja das reicht es eilt ja nicht. Kannste dann erklären wie du das mit den kabeln gemacht hast also haste alle 9 lüfterkabel zusammen gelötet an den stecker ? Der nachteil is das du die nicht regeln kannst oder ?


----------



## oelkanne (18. Januar 2014)

Hy sorry .. du das wird später oder morgen was....weil ich hab jetzt grad mal 3 stunden gebraucht um beim audi ne birne zu wechseln


----------



## oelkanne (18. Januar 2014)

Soo nachm Krieg mim Audi und dem Fest - Essen zu Belohnung...

Das is die XLR Buchse die Ich drin hab gibts aber auch mit noch mehr Pins...

XLR-Einbaustecker Nickel XLR-Male, Nickel im Conrad Online Shop | 304353

und so nen Ähnliches gegestück hab ich drann...find das genaue grad ned

XLR-Kabelstecker-Set XLR-Female, 2er-Set mit Sticker im Conrad Online Shop | 304338

Die kann man aufschrauben und haben dann Pins wo ich die Kabel rangelötet hab. Also 2 mal nen Stecker...einen am Gehäuse und dann einen am Mora bzw. an der Blende...bissl frickelig zum verlegen aber es Funktioniert

Die Schnelltrennis sind am Mora selber drann

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG auf Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N 65148

Die VL3N Version is aber die ältere Generation die QD3 sind die neuen aber vom Prinzip das gleiche

Diese müssten am Gehäuse dran sein

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 13mm T'lle (1/2") Kupplung (High Flow) Koolance Schnellverschluss 13mm Tülle (1/2") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3 65113

Also mit Gewinde zum ranschrauben

und dann brauchste halt das Passende Gegenstück dazu. Schlauch verlegen und dann kannst den Mora sammt Kabel gemütlich vom Gehäuse trenen ohne Sipsch. Bremst halt etwas. Jede Kuppling sagt man so 10-20 l/h. Durchfluss. Dazu kommen bei mir noch etliche Winkel und Schrauanschlüsse und hab dann im endeffekt 200l/h mit 3 laings auf 12V.


----------



## KingOfKings (20. Januar 2014)

Die links führen mich nich zum Conrad shop sondern zu einer leeren seite. @oelkanne Was hälst du den von AGB's die man in die laufwerksschächte schieben kann würdest du dir so einen holen oder doch lieber eine einfache Röhre ?


----------



## Joselman (20. Januar 2014)

Lieber Glas anstatt Plastik beim AGB, kostet aber natürlich wieder.


----------



## Pixekgod (20. Januar 2014)

nimm einfach das was dir besser gefällt 

ich hab zb. Alphacool Repack Dual Bayres 5,25 weil ich ihn schöner finde als eine Röhre außerdem hätte ich sonst nicht genau platz. 
befüllen war auch sehr einfach  

es spielt sonst keine rolle ob im 1/4 Schacht oder Röhre


----------



## oelkanne (20. Januar 2014)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Die links führen mich nich zum Conrad shop sondern zu einer leeren seite. @oelkanne Was hälst du den von AGB's die man in die laufwerksschächte schieben kann würdest du dir so einen holen oder doch lieber eine einfache Röhre ?



Oh echt jetzt?? hmm...naja...ich kann dir halt dann nur sagen das es XLR-Stecker und Buchsen sind die es n Verschiedenen Ausführungen gibt. Meine sind 3 Polig und die gibts aber auch noch mit 6 oder 8 glaub. Dazu halt den passenden Stecker. 

Ich hab mir nen Glas AGB machen lassen. Is ne einzelanfertigung aus Borosilitglas...glaub ich... und von so Laufwerksschacht AGB´s halt ich ned viel weil wenns Sift siehste das ned


----------



## KingOfKings (20. Januar 2014)

Und wo genau liegt der vorteil bei einem AGB aus Glas anstadt aus Plexi ? Hat das was mit der wärem zu tun oder einfach nur was optisches ?


----------



## oelkanne (20. Januar 2014)

Glas ist unempfindlich gegen weichmacher und wasserzusätze die deinen Plexi AGB zerstören können


----------



## KingOfKings (20. Januar 2014)

Wie viel haste den bezahlt dafür für deinen AGB ?


----------



## Joselman (20. Januar 2014)

So teuer sind die auch nicht.  Alle Aqualis & Aquainlet AGB's von Aquacomputer sind z.B. aus Glas.


----------



## Kurry (20. Januar 2014)

Das sind aber auch "Massen"-Produkte. Eine Sonderanfertigung dürfte schnell in den dreistelligen Bereich kommen.


----------



## KingOfKings (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich farbe im PC haben will was wäre da besser farbige schläuche oder farbige wasserzusätze  ?


----------



## Kurry (21. Januar 2014)

Mit Mayhem Dye hatte ich bisher keine Problem in Verbindung mit Inno Protect oder AC DP. Andere Farbzusätze kann ich pers. nicht empfehlen und würde daher selber immer wieder zu Mayhem Dye greifen. Finde farbige Schläuche nicht schön.


----------



## KingOfKings (21. Januar 2014)

Also wenn dann würdest du einen klaren schlauch nehmen und dann einfach einen Farbigen Wasserzusatz mit dazu nehmen, kann man einen farbzusatz zusammen mit innovatek Protect IP nehmen also destilliertes wasser + farbzusatz + innovatek Protect IP ?


----------



## oelkanne (21. Januar 2014)

Nehmen kannst du vieles auch Lebensmittelfarbe von ebay. Es bleibt nur die Frage die dir keiner beantworten kann...verfärbt sich dein system??...

Farbiges Wässerchen hat schon was aber mit farbigen Schläuchen + Inno hast du niemals Probleme mit Verstopfung...praktisch Sorgenfrei


----------



## Kurry (21. Januar 2014)

Wiegesagt hatte ich bisher keinerlei Probleme mit:

AC DP Transparent + Mayhem Dye
IP + Dest + Mayhem Dye

Auf jegliche Experimente mit Lebensmittelfarbe oder anderen Farbzusätzen würde ich persönlich verzichten und nur die Mayhem Dyes verwenden. Hier reichen schon wenige Tropfen!


----------



## oelkanne (21. Januar 2014)

Und wenn du der Englischen Sprache mächtig bist liest du die dass hier mal genauer durch:

Mayhems users club

hoffe es Funktioniert diesemal mit den Links...

Ansonsten mal Mayhems users club googeln 

PS: Mein AGB aus Glas hat mich 130€ gekostet...aber bei der Beleuchtung die der seit gestern hat bereuhe ich keinen Cent. Is von nem User ausm HWLX-Forum. als ich dort noch aktiv war.


----------



## KingOfKings (21. Januar 2014)

Kannst du jetzt mal mit der beleuchtung mal bilder machen. Da dein AGB aus Glas ist wie verschliesst du diesen oben und unten einfach mit Acetal deckeln diese schwarzen da ?


----------



## oelkanne (21. Januar 2014)

Jupp und mit 3 dichtringen auch wirklich auf Dauer DICHT


----------



## KingOfKings (21. Januar 2014)

Ok ne ich denke ich bleibe bei einer Plexi röhre ist einfacher und bekommt man auch überall bei jedem gut sortiertem PC laden, Was sagt ihr den zu der Pumpe innovatek HPPS i-higher Pumpe die mit dem Roten deckel hinten is die gut ?


----------



## KingOfKings (28. Januar 2014)

Was sagt ihr den zu der Pumpe innovatek HPPS i-higher Pumpe die mit dem Roten deckel hinten is die gut ?


----------



## Kanix3 (28. Januar 2014)

Die Faustformel sollte man überdenken....

Ich denke kaum, dass bei ca. 500 W Gesamtleistung (50x120non-Slim) = 6000 mm Radifläche benötigt werden...

Mein i7 4770k @ 4.3GHz/1.221 V und GTX 780 @ 1.193 MHz/1.166 V werden von 2 Radis (1x 400x200 mm Phobya Xtreme im Deckel und 1x EK XT 140x140 mm) gekühlt....

Zimmertemperatur: 20-25 °C (Je nach Spieldauer^^)
Wassertemperatur nach 4 Stunden Gaming 31 °C 
CPU Max. 55 °C
GPU Max. 34 °C

Da KingOfKings kaum übertakten will, würde diese Config definitv empfehlen!


----------



## KingOfKings (28. Januar 2014)

Was sagt ihr den zu der Pumpe innovatek HPPS i-higher Pumpe die mit dem Roten deckel hinten is die gut ? ?


----------



## Kanix3 (28. Januar 2014)

Ich selbst habe die EKWB DCP 4.0 und bin voll zufrieden...

Mit deiner Pumpe habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## KingOfKings (28. Januar 2014)

Oder wäre es ratsamer sich eine aquastream zu holen weil ich habe auch gehört das die Laing Pumpen zwar sehr sehr stark sein sollen wirklich krasse höhen damit erreicht werden können, aber diese doch recht laut sein sollen ?


----------



## Thoriig (28. Januar 2014)

Kommt immer darauf an was man will. Deswegen gibt es auch so viele verschiedenen Modelle auf dem markt, und keine ist perfekt weil die Anforderungen der Käufer teils stark variieren.


----------



## oelkanne (28. Januar 2014)

Ich kann dir mal nen audio file machen dann hörst 3 stück auf 12v mit phobya deckel...


----------



## KingOfKings (28. Januar 2014)

Wäre cool wenn du das machen würdest


----------



## Thoriig (29. Januar 2014)

wenn du willst, mache ich dir heute abend eine Aufname eine AS XT mit 84hz vollbetrieb (sind bei mir mit 4 Radiatoren (2x240,1x360,1x120), 4 Kühlern(CPU,GPU,MB,Aquero),  DFM (AC Highflow) , 3m 11/8er Schlauch und 8 Winkel 92l/h) bzw bei 74 hz 81l/h. Also zwei aufnahmen

Mikro ohne Verstärkung direkt an der PC Front.


----------



## KingOfKings (30. Januar 2014)

Kann man eigentlich an die Aquaero ohne Probleme 9 Lüfter anschliessen und wenn man des kann brauch man dann nich Y-Kabel ?


----------



## Joselman (30. Januar 2014)

ja mit Y-Kabel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DPQaMowIrmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KingOfKings (30. Januar 2014)

Nur in dem Video sind die ganzen Lüfter auf einer Platine angeschlossen und nicht per Y-Kabel, wenn man 9 Fans anschliessen will oder auch mehr brauchm an dazu dann noch den Wakü block für die aquaero ?


----------



## Thoriig (31. Januar 2014)

den waküblock brauchst du nur, wenn du den aquero dauerhaft am bzw über limit fahren willst. ich habe zb die beiden d5 an je einem kanal hängen. und an den anderen beiden kanälen 8 120er lüfter (1x 3 und 1x 5). Dazu nutze ich einen phobya 3pin molex auf 3x3 pin und 3pin molex auf 6x 3 pin adapter.

es macht aus silent gesichtspunkten sinn, dass man z.b lüfter, die in der front sind langsamer laufen lässt, als Lüfter die innnen oder hinten sind. deswegen jeweils pro Paket einen der 4 Kanäle verwenden.

Du hast 3x 3 pin kanäle und einen pwm, der aber auch ganz normal als 3 pin genutzt werden kann. pro 120er Lüfter kannst du mit ca 1w und 0.2A rechnen und pro kanal kannst du bei 1.65a und 12 v ca 19.8Watt belastung fahren was aber maximal wäre und eine kühlung benötigen würde.

Auch erzeugt das anlaufen der Lüfter eine Belastungsspitze.

Wenn du die 9 Lüfter bei Aquero 5 an einen Kanal hängen willst, solltest du einen WC nutzen. verteilst du diese auf die 4 Anschlüsse kein Problem. Willst du der Steuerung was gutes tun, dann klebst du noch Passivkühler auf die Endstufen.


----------



## KingOfKings (31. Januar 2014)

Wenn man eine WaKü hat und mit dieser CPU, GPU, und vllt noch das Board Kühlt braucht man dann im Case selber überhaupt noch fans oder kann man bedenkenlos jeden Fan im Case der nichts mit einem Radi zu tun hat weg lassen ?


----------



## Thoriig (31. Januar 2014)

die fans der Radiatoren erzeugen ja ebenfalls einen Luftstrom. Je nach dem wo die platziert sind, kann aber ein normaler Lüfter auch sinn machen um z.B oben warme luft abzusaugen oder unten kühlere reinzublasen.

Wenn im case eh rundrum radiatoren sind, machts kaum noch sinn. aber ich habe beim 540 Air im hinteren Technikteil auch noch 2 80er NB auf 800rpm, die warme luft oben  raus pusten. sind nicht hörbar.


----------



## KingOfKings (31. Januar 2014)

Und wenn ich einen externen Radi habe also zb. einen MO-RA3 bräuchte ich dann im Case selber noch Lüfter oder ? Weil ansich ja nicht da ja im case ja alles bzw fast alles mit Wasser dann gekühlt wird da brauch man ja keinen wirklichen Luftstrom mehr oder ?


----------



## Kurry (31. Januar 2014)

Nein ist nicht nötig. Vielleicht nen 500RPM Lüfter ins Heck, das reicht alle Male.


----------



## KingOfKings (31. Januar 2014)

@*Thoriig* Und hast du den soundfile fertig ?


----------



## Kurry (31. Januar 2014)

Son Soundfile ist m.M.n unbrauchbar. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass mit einem "ordentlichen" Mikrofon aufgenommen wird und immer falsche Störgeräusche da sind. Dann ist auch der Abstand und der Ort wie und wo es verbaut wird entscheidend.


----------



## Thoriig (1. Februar 2014)

Ja. Habe es nicht geschafft die Pumpe aufzunehmen. Entweder war nichts zu hören oder mit verstärker laute Hintergrundgeräusche. Selbst wenn alle Lüfter aus sind. Ein eloop auf 900 RPm war jedenfalls lauter als die Pumpe mit 83hz


----------



## KingOfKings (1. Februar 2014)

Aber die eLoop sind jetzt aber nicht so laut das sie stören oder ? Weil genau diese Lüfter wollte ich mit dem MO-RA3 betreiben + einer Aquaero so das die Lüfter am Radi erst ab einer bestimmten Wasser Temperatur anlaufen. Wie ist den der anlauf strom bei den eLoop lassen diese sich sehr fein regeln ?


----------



## Joselman (1. Februar 2014)

Welche denn? Es gibt eloop mit max. 800, 1.200, 1.300, 1.500, 1.600, 1.800, 1.900, 2.000, 2.300 und 2.400 u/min 

Ich kann dir sagen die 1.200er brauchen min. 4,2V (= ca. 450u/min) und die 1.600er brauchen min. 4,4V (= ca. 720 u/min).

Edit: Jetzt gibt es auch noch 1.000er in schwarz. Die hätten die mal früher bringen können


----------



## KingOfKings (1. Februar 2014)

@Joselman Die eLoop gibt es doch nur in weisser Farbe und nicht in Schwarz ?


----------



## Joselman (1. Februar 2014)

Nicht? Und was ist das?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NB-eLoop 1200rpm - Bionic Lüfter ( 120x120x25mm ) Alphacool NB-eLoop 1200rpm - Bionic Lüfter ( 120x120x25mm ) 78407

und das?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya NB-eLoop 1600rpm - Bionic Lüfter ( 120x120x25mm ) Phobya NB-eLoop 1600rpm - Bionic Lüfter ( 120x120x25mm ) 78373

und der hier?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya NB-eLoop 1800rpm - Bionic Lüfter Black Edition ( 120x120x25mm ) Phobya NB-eLoop 1800rpm - Bionic Lüfter Black Edition ( 120x120x25mm ) 78422

Alles NB-eLoop


----------



## KingOfKings (1. Februar 2014)

Und warum steht dann bei dem einen Lüfter *Phobya *und bei dem anderen *Alphacool *drauf haben zwar einen Bionic lüfter aber von NB sind die nicht !


----------



## Joselman (1. Februar 2014)

Hersteller: Blacknoise Deutschland GmbH.  Made in China 

Das steht auf allen Verpackungen egal ob die weißen, blauen, roten oder schwarzen. Ich habe alle hier also glaub es mir einfach. Sind alles die gleichen!

Edit: Hier noch ein Beweisfoto.


----------



## KingOfKings (1. Februar 2014)

Ja schön aber wieso steht dann nicht hinten beim Motor nicht NB sondern was steht da auf deinem Alphacool ? Es sind also doch keine NB


----------



## Joselman (1. Februar 2014)

Es sind NB-eloop Lüfter ob nun mit ocool, Phobya oder Noiseblocker Aufkleber. Es sind die gleichen Lüfter und das ist einfach Fakt!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Februar 2014)

Die Lüfter sind von Phobya und Alphacool nur umgelabelt. Auf dem Sticker steht außerdem NB eLoop, gleichgültig ob Alphacool oder Phobya Label.


----------



## KingOfKings (1. Februar 2014)

Das heißt der Lüfter ansich und auch das lagger ist komplett das gleiche wie beim weissen NB ?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (2. Februar 2014)

Ja. Wie meine vorredner sagten, bzw. Ich nun auch nochmal in meinen Worten sage.
Egal ob Alphacool, phobya etc pp. Diese mit dem NB-eloop Kennung basieren auf der gleichen Technik wie die von der "Hauseigenen" Marke.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## KingOfKings (2. Februar 2014)

Naja die weißen haben mehr style


----------



## SilverTobias90 (2. Februar 2014)

Ist halt Geschmackssache


----------



## Joselman (2. Februar 2014)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Naja die weißen haben mehr style


 
Genau und die viel besser weil NB Aufkleber drauf sind..... unfassbar


----------



## KingOfKings (2. Februar 2014)

Ja weil man da weiß das dir wirklich von NB kommen und nicht irgendein China zeugs bekommt


----------



## Joselman (2. Februar 2014)

Wenn du den Vogel nicht schon längst abgeschossen hättest....

Nochmal ALLE kommen aus der gleichen Produktion. Auch die NB sind made in China! Soll ich noch ein Foto machen damit du es glaubst?


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Februar 2014)

Ja mach mal ein Foto @Joselman


----------



## Thoriig (3. Februar 2014)

Sind alles die selben. Benutze die alphacool weil sie UV aktiv leuchten. Lager und Motor sind gleich, achte aber auf die RPM. ZB der 12-3 hat mehr reserven.silent sind eloops 1200 bei 90%


----------



## KingOfKings (4. Februar 2014)

@Joselman Wo sind die bilder ?


----------



## Kurry (4. Februar 2014)

"Developed in Germany
Made in China"

http://www.blacknoise.com/images/itproducts/8/large/eloop_B12_pack_web.jpg


----------



## KingOfKings (4. Februar 2014)

Genau und die hole ich mir weil das die einzig wahren NB eLoop sind


----------



## Pixekgod (4. Februar 2014)

die anderen sind genau die selben nur in einer anderen Farbe bzw. anderer Hersteller Aufkleber
es gibt viele andere Produkte wo es genauso gemacht wird


----------



## KingOfKings (4. Februar 2014)

@Pixekgod Kannst du ein paar beispiele nennen ?


----------



## Thoriig (4. Februar 2014)

Einfach. D5 pumpen


----------



## Kurry (4. Februar 2014)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Genau und die hole ich mir weil das die einzig wahren NB eLoop sind



Die andersfarbigen kommen aus der selben Fabrik -.-

Guck dir doch mal Corsair an, die labeln alles um. Netzteile, Kompaktwasserkühlungen und und und...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2014)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> @Pixekgod Kannst du ein paar beispiele nennen ?


 
z.B. 90% der anderen Lüfter. Fast alle Phobya Produkte. Vermutlich sehr viele Gehäuse. Eingeschränkt auch Radiatoren, Netzteile,... (meist nicht identisch, aber gleiche Basis, auf deren Grundlage der OEM es mit ein paar Sonderwünschen fertigt)


----------



## KingOfKings (6. Februar 2014)

Bei einem MO-RA3 360 Radiator würdet ihr mir da nur Pull oder Push Pull empfelen ?


----------



## Bulldo (6. Februar 2014)

Macht wohl nur 2-3° aus


----------



## KingOfKings (6. Februar 2014)

Also ansich nicht der rede wert da extra nochmal 9 Fans drann zu schrauben


----------



## Oozy (6. Februar 2014)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Also ansich nicht der rede wert da extra nochmal 9 Fans drann zu schrauben


Exakt. Vor allem spricht imo der Mehraufwand klar dagegen. 9 Lüfter regeln, jeden einzelnen mit Strom versorgen...


----------



## KingOfKings (7. Februar 2014)

@AWR4Fi Gut man kann ja Y-Kabel nehmen.


----------



## Thoriig (7. Februar 2014)

Sind aber trotzdem 9 Watt und müssen geregelt werden. Angeschafft, gehen auch kaputt. Lohnt nicht wirklich


----------



## KingOfKings (10. Februar 2014)

Kann man den ohne Probleme 9 Lüfter an einem ausgang der Aquacomputer aquaero 6 Pro regeln? Wie viel verbrauchen die die eLoop so an Watt ?


----------



## Thoriig (10. Februar 2014)

Ca 1 Watt pro 120er. Für den 6er aquero lächerlich


----------



## KingOfKings (11. Februar 2014)

Ok 1 Watt wenn man die Lüfter auf 5 volt laufen läst wie sieht es den mit 7 und 12 volt aus ?


----------



## Thoriig (11. Februar 2014)

Nein 1 Watt bei einem 12-2 max bzw 2 Watt bei einem 12-3 auf max.

Selbst 18 Watt sind bei 6er auf einem Kanal nicht wirklich grenzwertig


----------



## KingOfKings (11. Februar 2014)

Ok das heißt ich kann ohne Probleme und ohne zusätzliche kühlung 9 eLoop Lüfter an einem einzigen Kanal der Aquaero 6 Pro laufen lassen und auch dauerhaft auf Maximal drehzahl ?


----------



## Kurry (11. Februar 2014)

Ja, locker. Sogar noch mehr wenn du wolltest.


----------



## KingOfKings (11. Februar 2014)

Und wann söllte ich über eine Passive Kühlung nachdenken bzw eine aktive mit dem Wasserkühler von Aquacomputer ?


----------



## Thoriig (11. Februar 2014)

Wenn du pumpen Strom technisch anschließt oder so viele Lüfter regeln willst, dass der Kanal ausgelastet wird.


----------



## KingOfKings (11. Februar 2014)

Und wie viele Lüfter wären das dann ?


----------



## Thoriig (12. Februar 2014)

Musst du dir die Spezifikation der Geräte anschauen und zusammen rechnen wie du die am günstigsten auf den 6er aufteilst. Da AC diesen aber mit über 40 Lüftern und 2 D5 belastet hat, wirst du über alle Kanäle eine Lösung finden 

Wichtig ist vor allem, dass die spezifizierte Stromstärke Nicht über schritten wird.

Wenn es den 6er ohne Display gäbe, hätte ich einen und könnte dir das exakt sagen. Benötige aber kein Display und so bleibe ich erst mal beim 5er.


----------



## KingOfKings (12. Februar 2014)

Nur wie kann man an der Aquaero über 20 Lüfter drann hängen und noch D5 Pumpen ohne zusätzliche Kühlung und und bei der Aquaero 5 braucht man extra Kühler wie kann das sein ?


----------



## Thoriig (12. Februar 2014)

Die Technik des 5ers ist nicht sehr effizient. Wenn die Geräte gedrosselt werden, wird die überschüssige  Energie in wärme umgesetzt. Der 6er scheint hier anders zu arbeiten.  Zu dem erreicht der 6er 1/3 mehr Leistung luftgekühlt als der 5er wassergekühlt


30 watt sind schon ordentlich pro Stufe. 2.5A geht auch einiges. Beides erreichte du mit 9 120er eloops  BL2 nicht.


----------



## KingOfKings (12. Februar 2014)

Und mit höheren Versionen der eLoop lüfter ?


----------



## Thoriig (12. Februar 2014)

Der 12-3 zB liegt bei 2 Watt. Wie willste mit 9 ans Limit kommen? Solange du keine Turbinen verbaust... 

Weiter sieht man i. Der Software die Temps des Aquero. Und er macht auch nicht puff und ist Staub. Hatte schon 2 D5 Pumpen mit 2,8A an einem Kanal.


----------



## KingOfKings (13. Februar 2014)

Da ich auch den durchfluss überwachen möchte brauch ich ja ein durchflussmesser nur ich hab grade von aquacomputer mehrere gefunden wo liegt jetzt der unterschied und welcher is besser ?


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquäro, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 71161

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor mps flow 100, G1/4 Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor mps flow 100, G1/4 71214

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor mps flow 200, G1/4 Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor mps flow 200, G1/4 71213

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor mps flow 400, G1/4 Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor mps flow 400, G1/4 71216


----------



## Thoriig (13. Februar 2014)

nehm den highflow ohne USB. wird an den aquero an "FLOW" angeschlossen. kabel für den high flow muss extra bestellt werden


----------



## KingOfKings (13. Februar 2014)

Und was hat es mit den MPS Flow zu tun ? ?


----------



## KingOfKings (15. Februar 2014)

Was hat das damit zu tun ?


----------



## ludscha (15. Februar 2014)

Der High Flow ohne USB reicht vollkommen, außer du hast soviele interne USB-Anschlüsse das du alles über USB laufen lassen kannst.

Und merkt euch, die Watt/Ampere Angaben auf der AT-Seite zu den Lüftern stimmen nicht immer 

Mfg


----------



## KingOfKings (15. Februar 2014)

Ja ok aber was bedeuten jetzt diese MPS flow messer ??????? was machen die anderst bzw besser als der High Flow ??


----------



## Kurry (15. Februar 2014)

Andere Technik, steht in der Beschreibung.


----------



## KingOfKings (15. Februar 2014)

Und welcher messer ist jetzt besser ?


----------



## Kurry (15. Februar 2014)

Was ist besser Apfel oder Birne?

Kommt auf deine Bedürfnisse an. Ich hab den alten Highflow weil er am unkompliziertesten anzustecken ist am AE.


----------



## KingOfKings (15. Februar 2014)

Aber ich kann auch ohne Probleme die MPS Serie da nehmen ?

@Kurry Hört man von dem Flussmesser den irgendetwas weil in dem Teil ist ja ein kleines schaufelrad hört man davon etwas ?


----------



## ludscha (15. Februar 2014)

Nein da hört man nix 

Zu den MPS muss man wissen das sie Durchfluss gebunden sind.
Das heißt wenn man z.B. den MPS 100 kauft, du aber mehr als 100 Liter (z.B. 140 Liter) Durchfluss zeigt er nur max 100 Liter an.


----------



## KingOfKings (16. Februar 2014)

Sind die MPS aber genauer als der HighFlow ?


----------



## Kurry (16. Februar 2014)

Mehr als 60l/h bringt halt eh nix da kannste noch so genau aufs Komma messen.


----------



## KingOfKings (16. Februar 2014)

Ok heißt es is egal welchen ich nehme ob den HighFlow oder einen von der MPS serie ?


----------



## ludscha (17. Februar 2014)

Ja es ist egal welchen du nimst 

MFG


----------

